# sxm- storm



## Vacationtime101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Any advice for someone in St Martin ts now.  Evidently many vendors are cancelling boat snorkeling & diving trips because of the impending storm.  any advice?  should they try to get flight back or stay and hope storm misses them?


----------



## Armada (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it is a bit early to start panicking.  Many of the cancellations are probably due to the potential heavy waves that can extend quite a distance from any tropical storm.

The National Hurricane Center is always the best source of information for tropical storms/hurricanes.  Here is what they say as of 5pm:

1. A WELL-DEFINED AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT 800 MILES EAST
OF THE LESSER ANTILLES.  WHILE SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS REMAIN
SOMEWHAT LIMITED NEAR THE CENTER...ANY SIGNIFICANT INCREASE IN
THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY COULD RESULT IN THE FORMATION OF A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION TONIGHT OR TOMORROW.  THIS SYSTEM HAS A HIGH CHANCE...90
PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS
AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 20 TO 25 MPH.  TROPICAL STORM WATCHES COULD
SOON BE REQUIRED FOR THE LEEWARD ISLANDS...AND INTERESTS IN THOSE
ISLANDS SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THIS DISTURBANCE.

At this point, the low pressure is not even a tropical depression.  If it did become a tropical depression, it might then progress to a tropical storm and then a hurricane.  Right now, it is watch and wait.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 21, 2012)

It is now a tropical depression and is expected to strengthen. From the projected maps, it does not look like SXM will be in the path of a direct hit but on the outskirts of the storm tomorrow. It's probably too late to get a flight out now.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 21, 2012)

Have them monitor www.stormcarib.com  They can click on the Island on right hand side and get info on whats going on or approaching the Island they are interested in. In their case St Martin. I would monitor it and NOAA.

Hope your friends are safe.

Suzanne


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for that link. My DD and her friend are heading to St. Thomas Saturday morning. Hopefully Isaac won't do too much damage.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 22, 2012)

Your very welcome. I hope all the Islanders stay safe during Isaac.

Suzanne


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Aug 22, 2012)

*sxm storm*

Just received a text.  They are safe and said storm just grazed sxm.  So only 1 day was lost due to rainy weather.  Oh well- there's always the casino's.


----------

